# Do mbuna like current



## Dayvid (Aug 23, 2012)

Just curious, I had a community tank set up, and I noticed the fish didn't like to go near the end with the filter exhaust, even after I aimed the nozzles up and against the glass. It's a powerful filter too. I was wondering if mbuna like the current, or should I keep it aimed the same?


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure... I've had a lot of fish that try to see how far up the filter they can swim... (not very far).


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

My mbunas enjoy swimming in it


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

My Mbunas love the current as well. I got a 29G that houses 3" cichlids. The fish wastes usually get stuck underneath the rocks so I bought a 800GPH wavemaker on Ebay for $15 to get some current going. They got scared at first but they love it afterwards. I don't usually use it but when I do, I have it on for 5 min.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

My fish also love the filter outlet. They play in the current, and since I have an FX5 it shuts down for two minutes every day, and it causes a big noisy 30 second Jacuzzi effect at the outlet when it shuts down. They all freak out and rush over to play in it while it lasts, it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

Have a look 6 seconds into the clip....


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

mattrox said:


> Have a look 6 seconds into the clip....


Now THAT is some waterflow!


----------

